

Ask HN: What do you use for BDD in Python? - webmaven

Python has several solutions for Behavior Driven Development such as Lettuce, Behave, Pytest-BDD, PyVows, Freshen, and probably others I haven&#x27;t heard of yet.<p>What are you using, what are your testing with it, and what makes it better for that purpose than the alternatives?
======
webmaven
Links to the Python BDD packages I am aware of, if you want to check them out:

* Lettuce: [http://lettuce.it/](http://lettuce.it/)

* Behave: [https://pythonhosted.org/behave/](https://pythonhosted.org/behave/)

* Pytest-BDD: [https://github.com/olegpidsadnyi/pytest-bdd](https://github.com/olegpidsadnyi/pytest-bdd)

* PyVows: [http://heynemann.github.io/pyvows/](http://heynemann.github.io/pyvows/)

* Freshen: [https://github.com/rlisagor/freshen](https://github.com/rlisagor/freshen)

------
webmaven
A related post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8373891](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8373891)

------
mjhea0
+1 Behave!

~~~
webmaven
So what are you using it to test, and what makes it better for that than the
alternatives?

